# Depixelating A video



## larryecook (Aug 1, 2008)

Does any one know how to resize and Depixelate a video?


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

There's probably high-end video filters that do a good job of it, but for just ordinary consumer editors (like Premiere Elements, VideoStudio, Pinnacle\Avid), the only thing I know of is that you apply a softening filter like blur, deblock, desnow; whatever you find does the best job; and then on a second render apply a sharpening filter.

Obviously anytime one of those filters is applied, it actually does more "damage," causing more blurriness as opposed to pixelation, but it will appear more smooth.


----------



## larryecook (Aug 1, 2008)

Do you know how to do that in pinnacle?


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

Pinnacle has some basic things but sell add on effects packs--there's probably clean-up filters among them. The basic function that comes with it is a noise reduction filter which works better for cleaning up "snow," from old VHS recordings for instance. It also has blur and such but pixelation can be very difficult to deal with since the goal is to blend or smooth those pixelated edges without blending or smoothing everything else into one big smear. A common flash file is the perfect example; low quality, pixelated; you can deblock some and add some contrast possibly but not a whole lot because the overall quality will get even worse.


----------



## larryecook (Aug 1, 2008)

I have pinnacle 11 ultimate


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

I have Plus and had a content DVD and I see a couple of things in there (denoisers) that might helpful if you were to purchase them, I never did.

I purchased VideoStudio V2 at one point and it has a deblocker and desnow filter that I use. Helps a little but too much effect smears it there too.


----------

